# Chase now @ 6 1/2 mths old



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Some of you may remember Chase as a baby. He has grown into a lovely boy so far. He has only done 5 shows and won 3 x DCC & RUBOB, and a BOB 

Sorry I havnt been on much lately, got so much going on of late.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Garrrrrrr, they didnt upload, will put them up from photobucket.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

It was a windy day, so his hair is a bit messed in some pics.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is a Very beautiful boy! You should be very proud.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! Only 6 and a half months! He has very beautiful hair!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, superstar! What a beaut boy he is.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW, Sivaro, what a stunner! Major congrats on his great winning, he looks like he deserves it very much!! Amazing the hair he has for 6 1/2 months old!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Is he a toy or a mini? He's gorgeous and his hair is THICK!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh Sivaro, You sure breed em' and pick em' right, Chase is absolutely gorgeous. Major congrats on his wins. Nice to hear from you again, have missed your posts and great pics of your fur babies.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou everyone on your lovely replies. 

Kpoos, he is a toy poodle. He is really tiny but it doesnt show that in the pic.

Thanks FUZBUTZ, yes I was pm'd, as someone else was wondering what happened to me.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, he is really a doll!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He is a very stunning looking toy, I love the way he is leaning back and staring in the 1st pic


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, that first pic he was looking up at me self stacking as my friend took the pic. My other friend removed the lead from the pic.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow he is beautiful! And only 6.5 months?? He's absolutely gorgeous.  I love his hair, it's so thick and pretty.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, he is really beautiful and congratulation on his winnings :clap2:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow Sivaro!!!

Chase is absolutely gorgeous, and that hair, that face, that stance!!! Congratulations. :cheer2:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He'll probably finish before he's 12 months as nice looking as he is. I'd love to see movement sometime if you ever video him.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

What a gorgeous little guy.
Just beautiful.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro Chase looks excellent ! 

his coat is so lush and thick congrats on your wins


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Sivaro, he's matured very nicely. I have to admit, when I see your toys I start thinking I could have one of those. Either a toy or miniature. I bet the amount of grooming involved is significantly less then a standard.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Oh Sivaro, he's matured very nicely. I have to admit, when I see your toys I start thinking I could have one of those. Either a toy or miniature. I bet the amount of grooming involved is significantly less then a standard.


I heard the grooming is less with toys and mini's. Jenn you should try one


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> I heard the grooming is less with toys and mini's. Jenn you should try one


Ya I often think about it. I know another standard is too much for me with the kids, dogs and etc. When I was doing some at home grooming a few months back all the dogs I did where mini and toy size. Wow, did they bathe, dry and clip so fast. However, those poodles had ok coats and no offense but they werent nicely bred toy and mini poodles. When I did those dogs I wasnt very interested but when I see nice bred mini's and toys, they are the ones that get me interested. 

Maybe I'll check out some mini breeders eventually. I'd like a show potential but I cant guarantee I'll be showing for awhile.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Chase is one of the most beautiful boys I have seen. I love that trim on him. I absolutely fell in love with your poodles and your avatar. When I picked Zulee, I kept hoping she would look even half as good as yours. I can't imagine keeping up a trim like that though. Even though toys don't take as long to groom, I'm sure it takes some time to keep his coat matt free. He has a stunning coat at 6.5 months! Has he changed his coat yet, or are you still dealing with some puppy hair?

I'm so glad you posted some pictures. He looks all grown up.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

A born Champ! Great looking little boy!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone on your lovely replies.



KPoos said:


> He'll probably finish before he's 12 months as nice looking as he is. I'd love to see movement sometime if you ever video him.


KPoos, in Australia they have to wait till after 12 mths old. They can only go up to 75 pts, then a further 25 after 12 mths old. You are allowed to keep showing, and accumulate those pts, that would go to Grand titling them later on. We use to do it the same as everyone else but they dont believe a young puppy should be a champion so young.



> SECRETO Oh Sivaro, he's matured very nicely. I have to admit, when I see your toys I start thinking I could have one of those. Either a toy or miniature. I bet the amount of grooming involved is significantly less then a standard.


Oh thats a lovely thing to say Jenn. Toys and mins are easy in comparison to a standard, toys are the easiest when they arent being such a pain on the table. I had to give up my beautiful minis as my arms and back is pretty bad now, so will do the toys till I can no longer keep up the grooming. Hopefully thats still for quite a few years.



> BFF
> I can't imagine keeping up a trim like that though. Even though toys don't take as long to groom, I'm sure it takes some time to keep his coat matt free. He has a stunning coat at 6.5 months! Has he changed his coat yet, or are you still dealing with some puppy hair?


No he is only a baby still, around 10 to 12 mths he will go through coat change. Oh I am dreading that. His coat grows very quickly, but the topknot is very slow compared to some of my pups.


----------

